# What are the odd quirks of your pet?



## Yarddog

I just noticed this today....  My dog either has a strange reverence or fear of guitars.  
He has an obsession with fetch and return of the ball, normally I do not allow the ball inside the house because if it rolls under a sofa or cabinet he will make short work of it in trying to get to the ball, he would chew through a 4x4 to get to his ball.  Not pretty.

 today a mistake was made and the ball was allowed inside the house, though luckily it didn't roll under any furniture .... instead it rolled up against an acoustic guitar that was leaning up against the wall. It was brought to my attention when working outside, I heard the dog barking Non- stop and loud.... I go in the house and the ball is sitting right there for the taking, just touching the guitar but he wont get it with even his paw... ( mind you, this is the dog who knows how to open the sliding glass door)   but he's sitting back 3 feet away mesmerized and barking. I tested it out and sure enough,  when I move the guitar towards him he backs away...  
course, it could be  just his way of telling me I've been playing out of key..

Any one else have pets with strange behavior?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

If it's a little cold in the apartment, my cat has a tendency to tuck himself in under the covers on our bed.


----------



## Yarddog

theDoctorisIn said:


> If it's a little cold in the apartment, my cat has a tendency to tuck himself in under the covers on our bed.




Does he pull them over his head?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

He usually crawls in head first, then turns around so only his face is poking out.


----------



## ABikerSailor

We have 2 cats, Stormcloud and Lightning.  Got Stormcloud when he showed up one day in the rain, starving and looking like he wasn't long for this world.  Then, a neighbor had a kitten she wanted a home for, so I got Lightning to teach Stormcloud how to have fun again. 

Well..................Lightning is the one who has the quirk.  Because he's still a kitten, he likes to investigate anything he hasn't see before, or that smells new.

EVERYTIME that I go to the bathroom to urinate, Lightning follows me to the bathroom and then jumps onto the tub side and watches me take a whiz.  Sometimes he puts his head into the toilet bowl.  I'm scared that one day he might fall in.


----------



## Mac1958

When we get home, our dog absolutely has to have something in her mouth to greet us with.  We assume it's kind of a "welcome home" gift, so she frantically races around the room, looking for something.  Doggie snack, Chapstick, whatever. Cracks us up.


----------



## koshergrl

My dog bites his nails. 

He also likes to stuff his head into (his) people's sleeves. 

And if he wants to sit on the chair he just climbs up on top of me and situates himself along the side. He's about 75 lbs maybe more.


----------



## rightwinger

My dog will watch TV for hours


----------



## Yarddog

Mac1958 said:


> When we get home, our dog absolutely has to have something in her mouth to greet us with.  We assume it's kind of a "welcome home" gift, so she frantically races around the room, looking for something.  Doggie snack, Chapstick, whatever. Cracks us up.




She's a giver!  lol


----------



## Yarddog

koshergrl said:


> My dog bites his nails.
> 
> He also likes to stuff his head into (his) people's sleeves.
> 
> And if he wants to sit on the chair he just climbs up on top of me and situates himself along the side. He's about 75 lbs maybe more.




You got a big one... mines only about 58


----------



## ABikerSailor

rightwinger said:


> My dog will watch TV for hours



You know, one time my roomie wanted to watch a documentary on cats and how people came to have them, and I swear, the oldest cat Stormcloud sat down and actually watched the WHOLE HOUR.  He liked watching the other cats apparently.

And................yet another quirk that my cat Lightning has is that he thinks he's half dog.  He will climb into the laundry and grab something small he can carry in his mouth, and parade around the house with it.  He also is a cat that will chase his own tail like a dog, and on occasion, he suckles on the end of his tail like its a pacifier when he's laying down. 

Yeah.................I have some weird cats.


----------



## Yarddog

rightwinger said:


> My dog will watch TV for hours




anything in particular?


----------



## Yarddog

ABikerSailor said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dog will watch TV for hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, one time my roomie wanted to watch a documentary on cats and how people came to have them, and I swear, the oldest cat Stormcloud sat down and actually watched the WHOLE HOUR.  He liked watching the other cats apparently.
> 
> And................yet another quirk that my cat Lightning has is that he thinks he's half dog.  He will climb into the laundry and grab something small he can carry in his mouth, and parade around the house with it.  He also is a cat that will chase his own tail like a dog, and on occasion, he suckles on the end of his tail like its a pacifier when he's laying down.
> 
> Yeah.................I have some weird cats.
Click to expand...



Only cat I ever had was a Burmese.  It's my favorite breed because they don't meow very much if at all, or so I found it to be true with that one.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Yarddog said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dog will watch TV for hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, one time my roomie wanted to watch a documentary on cats and how people came to have them, and I swear, the oldest cat Stormcloud sat down and actually watched the WHOLE HOUR.  He liked watching the other cats apparently.
> 
> And................yet another quirk that my cat Lightning has is that he thinks he's half dog.  He will climb into the laundry and grab something small he can carry in his mouth, and parade around the house with it.  He also is a cat that will chase his own tail like a dog, and on occasion, he suckles on the end of his tail like its a pacifier when he's laying down.
> 
> Yeah.................I have some weird cats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only cat I ever had was a Burmese.  It's my favorite breed because they don't meow very much if at all, or so I found it to be true with that one.
Click to expand...


Well, Stormcloud was apparently born somewhere in our alley out back, and apparently, when he got teeth, his mother would no longer nurse him and when we got him, he was damn near starved to death.  My roomie saw him one day, walking with his head and tail down in the rain, not even caring that he was wet.  He almost walked into her because he was so out of it, so she got some cat food and we put it out for him.  Then, he started to trust me enough to let me pet him, and the day he found out that there was actual cat food IN the house, he became our cat.  I think that because of his rough start in life that is why he doesn't meow very loud at all.  The only time he is ever loud is if his tail gets in the way and we step on it, which happens once in a while during the evenings because he's hard to see in the dark.  

My other cat Lightning?  If he wants something, he will start in a normal meow, but will get steadily louder the longer he's ignored.  I swear that cat gets louder every day and is taking voice lessons to learn how to be loud.


----------



## rightwinger

Yarddog said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dog will watch TV for hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anything in particular?
Click to expand...


She likes commercials for some reason. Other than that Lassie, Beverly Hills Chihuahua, Santa paws or anything with animals in it


----------



## Moonglow

My dog beats me at checkers...


----------



## Yarddog

rightwinger said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dog will watch TV for hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anything in particular?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She likes commercials for some reason. Other than that Lassie, Beverly Hills Chihuahua, Santa paws or anything with animals in it
Click to expand...



I often wonder if they can really differentiate objects on the screen. Mine doesn't pay much attention to the tv for some reason though.


----------



## Yarddog

Moonglow said:


> My dog beats me at checkers...




And does he look like this?


----------



## ChrisL

My rabbit loves those puff ball keychains.  He will walk on his two hind legs if I dangle it in front of him to get it, and when I give it to him, he runs around with it in his mouth like a little puppy, all proud of himself.    It is SO cute.  I call him "puppy bunny" now.


----------



## ChrisL

Yarddog said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dog will watch TV for hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anything in particular?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She likes commercials for some reason. Other than that Lassie, Beverly Hills Chihuahua, Santa paws or anything with animals in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I often wonder if they can really differentiate objects on the screen. Mine doesn't pay much attention to the tv for some reason though.
Click to expand...


It's probably certain sounds that attracts their attention.


----------



## Yarddog

ChrisL said:


> My rabbit loves those puff ball keychains.  He will walk on his two hind legs if I dangle it in front of him to get it, and when I give it to him, he runs around with it in his mouth like a little puppy, all proud of himself.    It is SO cute.  I call him "puppy bunny" now.




I was waiting for the Wiley Wabbit post!!    Hey, wait a minute   That puff ball keychain wouldn't be a lucky rabbits foot would it be ???


----------



## ChrisL

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My rabbit loves those puff ball keychains.  He will walk on his two hind legs if I dangle it in front of him to get it, and when I give it to him, he runs around with it in his mouth like a little puppy, all proud of himself.    It is SO cute.  I call him "puppy bunny" now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was waiting for the Wiley Wabbit post!!    Hey, wait a minute   That puff ball keychain wouldn't be a lucky rabbits foot would it be ???
Click to expand...


No, it's a faux fur ball, but he might like one of those!  Or it would freak him out.  Not sure.


----------



## miketx

This is used for gently blowing dust off a camera lens:






My cat is terrified of it. It's like satan appears when he sees it.


----------



## ChrisL

It's one of these.  In fact, it is exactly like this one.  He loves it so much.  He will run around me in circles with it in his mouth and stop and swing it around.  So funny.  That bunny makes me smile and laugh.  That is the good thing about pets.  They make you happy.


----------



## Darkwind

ABikerSailor said:


> We have 2 cats, Stormcloud and Lightning.  Got Stormcloud when he showed up one day in the rain, starving and looking like he wasn't long for this world.  Then, a neighbor had a kitten she wanted a home for, so I got Lightning to teach Stormcloud how to have fun again.
> 
> Well..................Lightning is the one who has the quirk.  Because he's still a kitten, he likes to investigate anything he hasn't see before, or that smells new.
> 
> EVERYTIME that I go to the bathroom to urinate, Lightning follows me to the bathroom and then jumps onto the tub side and watches me take a whiz.  Sometimes he puts his head into the toilet bowl.  I'm scared that one day he might fall in.


Mine likes to get into the shower with Me or My wife.  Since it has been so cold, we don't let him.  (Who has a half hour in the morning to blow dry a cat?).  So, we keep him out of the shower but he'll just climb into the sink next to the shower and wait for you to come out.



 

I really need to get around to fixing that bathroom door.....


----------



## Yarddog

ChrisL said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My rabbit loves those puff ball keychains.  He will walk on his two hind legs if I dangle it in front of him to get it, and when I give it to him, he runs around with it in his mouth like a little puppy, all proud of himself.    It is SO cute.  I call him "puppy bunny" now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was waiting for the Wiley Wabbit post!!    Hey, wait a minute   That puff ball keychain wouldn't be a lucky rabbits foot would it be ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's a faux fur ball, but he might like one of those!  Or it would freak him out.  Not sure.
Click to expand...



OK,  your rabbit passes the profile test, we can check off the not- cannibal box.


----------



## Darkwind

Yarddog said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dog will watch TV for hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anything in particular?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She likes commercials for some reason. Other than that Lassie, Beverly Hills Chihuahua, Santa paws or anything with animals in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I often wonder if they can really differentiate objects on the screen. Mine doesn't pay much attention to the tv for some reason though.
Click to expand...

Mine watches TV all the time.  He doesn't really show a preference for any show, however.


----------



## Yarddog

Darkwind said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have 2 cats, Stormcloud and Lightning.  Got Stormcloud when he showed up one day in the rain, starving and looking like he wasn't long for this world.  Then, a neighbor had a kitten she wanted a home for, so I got Lightning to teach Stormcloud how to have fun again.
> 
> Well..................Lightning is the one who has the quirk.  Because he's still a kitten, he likes to investigate anything he hasn't see before, or that smells new.
> 
> EVERYTIME that I go to the bathroom to urinate, Lightning follows me to the bathroom and then jumps onto the tub side and watches me take a whiz.  Sometimes he puts his head into the toilet bowl.  I'm scared that one day he might fall in.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine likes to get into the shower with Me or My wife.  Since it has been so cold, we don't let him.  (Who has a half hour in the morning to blow dry a cat?).  So, we keep him out of the shower but he'll just climb into the sink next to the shower and wait for you to come out.
> 
> View attachment 169940
> 
> I really need to get around to fixing that bathroom door.....
Click to expand...



its a BEAST,  is that a Mane Coon?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Darkwind said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have 2 cats, Stormcloud and Lightning.  Got Stormcloud when he showed up one day in the rain, starving and looking like he wasn't long for this world.  Then, a neighbor had a kitten she wanted a home for, so I got Lightning to teach Stormcloud how to have fun again.
> 
> Well..................Lightning is the one who has the quirk.  Because he's still a kitten, he likes to investigate anything he hasn't see before, or that smells new.
> 
> EVERYTIME that I go to the bathroom to urinate, Lightning follows me to the bathroom and then jumps onto the tub side and watches me take a whiz.  Sometimes he puts his head into the toilet bowl.  I'm scared that one day he might fall in.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine likes to get into the shower with Me or My wife.  Since it has been so cold, we don't let him.  (Who has a half hour in the morning to blow dry a cat?).  So, we keep him out of the shower but he'll just climb into the sink next to the shower and wait for you to come out.
> 
> View attachment 169940
> 
> I really need to get around to fixing that bathroom door.....
Click to expand...


Your cat looks really similar to Stormcloud.  If you lightened up the fur just a bit, and mixed in a little tan, it would be the spitting image of him.


----------



## Darkwind

Yarddog said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have 2 cats, Stormcloud and Lightning.  Got Stormcloud when he showed up one day in the rain, starving and looking like he wasn't long for this world.  Then, a neighbor had a kitten she wanted a home for, so I got Lightning to teach Stormcloud how to have fun again.
> 
> Well..................Lightning is the one who has the quirk.  Because he's still a kitten, he likes to investigate anything he hasn't see before, or that smells new.
> 
> EVERYTIME that I go to the bathroom to urinate, Lightning follows me to the bathroom and then jumps onto the tub side and watches me take a whiz.  Sometimes he puts his head into the toilet bowl.  I'm scared that one day he might fall in.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine likes to get into the shower with Me or My wife.  Since it has been so cold, we don't let him.  (Who has a half hour in the morning to blow dry a cat?).  So, we keep him out of the shower but he'll just climb into the sink next to the shower and wait for you to come out.
> 
> View attachment 169940
> 
> I really need to get around to fixing that bathroom door.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its a BEAST,  is that a Mane Coon?
Click to expand...

It is.  He's not even a year old yet.  I keep misremembering how old he is though.  I rescued him in early June and I was told he was six or seven weeks old then.  So I went with two months to high ball it.  So that makes him...uhh....8 months old?  Maybe 9.   They grow for 5 years I'm told.


----------



## Borillar

My dog starts to howl whenever this particular mattress commercial plays on TV or radio. Something about the jingle sets him off.


----------



## Darkwind

ABikerSailor said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have 2 cats, Stormcloud and Lightning.  Got Stormcloud when he showed up one day in the rain, starving and looking like he wasn't long for this world.  Then, a neighbor had a kitten she wanted a home for, so I got Lightning to teach Stormcloud how to have fun again.
> 
> Well..................Lightning is the one who has the quirk.  Because he's still a kitten, he likes to investigate anything he hasn't see before, or that smells new.
> 
> EVERYTIME that I go to the bathroom to urinate, Lightning follows me to the bathroom and then jumps onto the tub side and watches me take a whiz.  Sometimes he puts his head into the toilet bowl.  I'm scared that one day he might fall in.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine likes to get into the shower with Me or My wife.  Since it has been so cold, we don't let him.  (Who has a half hour in the morning to blow dry a cat?).  So, we keep him out of the shower but he'll just climb into the sink next to the shower and wait for you to come out.
> 
> View attachment 169940
> 
> I really need to get around to fixing that bathroom door.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your cat looks really similar to Stormcloud.  If you lightened up the fur just a bit, and mixed in a little tan, it would be the spitting image of him.
Click to expand...

I have a similar tiger tabby who is more brown than Smalls.  My wifes mother named him Andy.  I used to think he was a large cat.  Not anymore.  lol

Here are the two of them together about 3 months ago....


----------



## koshergrl

Yarddog said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dog bites his nails.
> 
> He also likes to stuff his head into (his) people's sleeves.
> 
> And if he wants to sit on the chair he just climbs up on top of me and situates himself along the side. He's about 75 lbs maybe more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got a big one... mines only about 58
Click to expand...

Snoopers loves his chow. And everybody else's, too.


----------



## ChrisL

Here is a picture of my bunny.  I don't have any more recent ones that I have access to right now, but he still looks the same.    He's part angora, so he looks a lot bigger than he actually is.  I gave him a bath once, and I kept his head dry, and he looked SO funny, like a lollipop!  His head was HUGE and his body was tiny.  He is probably 50% fur.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

ChrisL said:


> Here is a picture of my bunny.  I don't have any more recent ones that I have access to right now, but he still looks the same.    He's part angora, so he looks a lot bigger than he actually is.  I gave him a bath once, and I kept his head dry, and he looked SO funny, like a lollipop!  His head was HUGE and his body was tiny.  He is probably 50% fur.
> 
> View attachment 169946
> 
> View attachment 169947
> 
> View attachment 169948



One of my friends had a bunny that was litter box-trained. I'd never seen anything like it.


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> Here is a picture of my bunny.  I don't have any more recent ones that I have access to right now, but he still looks the same.    He's part angora, so he looks a lot bigger than he actually is.  I gave him a bath once, and I kept his head dry, and he looked SO funny, like a lollipop!  His head was HUGE and his body was tiny.  He is probably 50% fur.
> 
> View attachment 169946
> 
> View attachment 169947
> 
> View attachment 169948


Snoop was roomies with a bunny for a year or so when he was younger


----------



## Dragonlady

My cat, Smudge, loves to watch tennis on TV. The ball drives him crazy. He seems to be a Federer fan as he basically has his nose to the screen whenever Roger plays. 

Our old cat, Skippy, had no interest in TV except when the movie “Catwoman” was on. She would sit and watch that movie, meowing at the cats on the screen. 

Smudge hates snow. He will not put a paw in fresh snow. He hates being stuck indoors or using the litter box, but he hates cold and snow more. I open the mud room door and leave him with the outside door open. He will contemplate going out, but then come back into the kitchen.


----------



## ChrisL

theDoctorisIn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my bunny.  I don't have any more recent ones that I have access to right now, but he still looks the same.    He's part angora, so he looks a lot bigger than he actually is.  I gave him a bath once, and I kept his head dry, and he looked SO funny, like a lollipop!  His head was HUGE and his body was tiny.  He is probably 50% fur.
> 
> View attachment 169946
> 
> View attachment 169947
> 
> View attachment 169948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my friends had a bunny that was litter box-trained. I'd never seen anything like it.
Click to expand...


My bunny is trained.  Well, he goes on a trash bag that I lay out for him when he is out of his room.  In his room, he has a litter box but it has wood chips instead of litter.


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> View attachment 169950



Awww.  That is so cute.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

ChrisL said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my bunny.  I don't have any more recent ones that I have access to right now, but he still looks the same.    He's part angora, so he looks a lot bigger than he actually is.  I gave him a bath once, and I kept his head dry, and he looked SO funny, like a lollipop!  His head was HUGE and his body was tiny.  He is probably 50% fur.
> 
> View attachment 169946
> 
> View attachment 169947
> 
> View attachment 169948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my friends had a bunny that was litter box-trained. I'd never seen anything like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bunny is trained.  Well, he goes on a trash bag that I lay out for him when he is out of his room.  In his room, he has a litter box but it has wood chips instead of litter.
Click to expand...


That's awesome. I had some friends who had a bunny when I was a kid, but they just left the bunny in its cage most of the time, and it just pooped everywhere.

Didn't know that you could train bunnies with litter boxes (my friend uses wood chips rather than cat litter, too).

Although now that I think of it, if you can train a chinchilla to poop in a litter box, you can definitely train a bunny - and I've seen litter box trained chinchillas before.


----------



## ChrisL

theDoctorisIn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my bunny.  I don't have any more recent ones that I have access to right now, but he still looks the same.    He's part angora, so he looks a lot bigger than he actually is.  I gave him a bath once, and I kept his head dry, and he looked SO funny, like a lollipop!  His head was HUGE and his body was tiny.  He is probably 50% fur.
> 
> View attachment 169946
> 
> View attachment 169947
> 
> View attachment 169948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my friends had a bunny that was litter box-trained. I'd never seen anything like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bunny is trained.  Well, he goes on a trash bag that I lay out for him when he is out of his room.  In his room, he has a litter box but it has wood chips instead of litter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's awesome. I had some friends who had a bunny when I was a kid, but they just left the bunny in its cage most of the time, and it just pooped everywhere.
> 
> Didn't know that you could train bunnies with litter boxes (my friend uses wood chips rather than cat litter, too).
> 
> Although now that I think of it, if you can train a chinchilla to poop in a litter box, you can definitely train a bunny - and I've seen litter box trained chinchillas before.
Click to expand...


I didn't even train my bunny.  I found him wandering around outside my house one night and I adopted him.  He just knew, so he must have been trained by someone, or it is just instinct for him to keep going in the same spot.  Bunnies are pretty good pets.  He is very gentle and pretty mellow for what you would expect from a rabbit.  He does hate cats though.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

When I first got him, I only had newspapers on the floor, and that got to be pretty gross, so I just put the box where his papers were and voila!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Female cat bitching every single morning.
It sounds like the "whoah" part in "Gloom, despair, and agony, Oh me"
So sometimes I sing it and she fills in right on cue.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> Bitching every single morning.
> It sounds like the "whoah" part in "Gloom, despair, and agony, Oh me"
> So sometimes I sing it and she fills in right on cue.



Who or what is she?  Is it a dog, a cat?  Are we supposed to just know?


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> Bitching every single morning.
> It sounds like the "whoah" part in "Gloom, despair, and agony, Oh me"
> So sometimes I sing it and she fills in right on cue.



Is it your GF?    J/K.  Couldn't resist.


----------



## Lewdog

I bought some comic books online and they sent them in a square bubble mailer envelope.  I left it on the floor, and despite my cat having plenty of places to lay on... she chose to make that envelope into her bed.


----------



## yiostheoy

Yarddog said:


> I just noticed this today....  My dog either has a strange reverence or fear of guitars.
> He has an obsession with fetch and return of the ball, normally I do not allow the ball inside the house because if it rolls under a sofa or cabinet he will make short work of it in trying to get to the ball, he would chew through a 4x4 to get to his ball.  Not pretty.
> 
> today a mistake was made and the ball was allowed inside the house, though luckily it didn't roll under any furniture .... instead it rolled up against an acoustic guitar that was leaning up against the wall. It was brought to my attention when working outside, I heard the dog barking Non- stop and loud.... I go in the house and the ball is sitting right there for the taking, just touching the guitar but he wont get it with even his paw... ( mind you, this is the dog who knows how to open the sliding glass door)   but he's sitting back 3 feet away mesmerized and barking. I tested it out and sure enough,  when I move the guitar towards him he backs away...
> course, it could be  just his way of telling me I've been playing out of key..
> 
> Any one else have pets with strange behavior?


My cat seems perfectly normal to me for a mammal, for a carnivore, for a predator, and for a person.

I am humbled by how humanlike he actually seems.

It worries me not for the sake of the cat but if indeed this humanness is also true of the other mammals that we are eating -- rabbits, squirrels, lambs, sheep, calves, steers, pigs, bison, and deer.


----------



## yiostheoy

Darkwind said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have 2 cats, Stormcloud and Lightning.  Got Stormcloud when he showed up one day in the rain, starving and looking like he wasn't long for this world.  Then, a neighbor had a kitten she wanted a home for, so I got Lightning to teach Stormcloud how to have fun again.
> 
> Well..................Lightning is the one who has the quirk.  Because he's still a kitten, he likes to investigate anything he hasn't see before, or that smells new.
> 
> EVERYTIME that I go to the bathroom to urinate, Lightning follows me to the bathroom and then jumps onto the tub side and watches me take a whiz.  Sometimes he puts his head into the toilet bowl.  I'm scared that one day he might fall in.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine likes to get into the shower with Me or My wife.  Since it has been so cold, we don't let him.  (Who has a half hour in the morning to blow dry a cat?).  So, we keep him out of the shower but he'll just climb into the sink next to the shower and wait for you to come out.
> 
> View attachment 169940
> 
> I really need to get around to fixing that bathroom door.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its a BEAST,  is that a Mane Coon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is.  He's not even a year old yet.  I keep misremembering how old he is though.  I rescued him in early June and I was told he was six or seven weeks old then.  So I went with two months to high ball it.  So that makes him...uhh....8 months old?  Maybe 9.   They grow for 5 years I'm told.
Click to expand...

My cat is 4 years old and still growing.

He is almost 15 lbs.

He may get up to 20 lbs.


----------



## yiostheoy

Yarddog said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have 2 cats, Stormcloud and Lightning.  Got Stormcloud when he showed up one day in the rain, starving and looking like he wasn't long for this world.  Then, a neighbor had a kitten she wanted a home for, so I got Lightning to teach Stormcloud how to have fun again.
> 
> Well..................Lightning is the one who has the quirk.  Because he's still a kitten, he likes to investigate anything he hasn't see before, or that smells new.
> 
> EVERYTIME that I go to the bathroom to urinate, Lightning follows me to the bathroom and then jumps onto the tub side and watches me take a whiz.  Sometimes he puts his head into the toilet bowl.  I'm scared that one day he might fall in.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine likes to get into the shower with Me or My wife.  Since it has been so cold, we don't let him.  (Who has a half hour in the morning to blow dry a cat?).  So, we keep him out of the shower but he'll just climb into the sink next to the shower and wait for you to come out.
> 
> View attachment 169940
> 
> I really need to get around to fixing that bathroom door.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its a BEAST,  is that a Mane Coon?
Click to expand...

My cat is 25% Maine Coon.  His grandfather was a Coon and probably weighed 25 to 30 lbs.


----------



## yiostheoy

Darkwind said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have 2 cats, Stormcloud and Lightning.  Got Stormcloud when he showed up one day in the rain, starving and looking like he wasn't long for this world.  Then, a neighbor had a kitten she wanted a home for, so I got Lightning to teach Stormcloud how to have fun again.
> 
> Well..................Lightning is the one who has the quirk.  Because he's still a kitten, he likes to investigate anything he hasn't see before, or that smells new.
> 
> EVERYTIME that I go to the bathroom to urinate, Lightning follows me to the bathroom and then jumps onto the tub side and watches me take a whiz.  Sometimes he puts his head into the toilet bowl.  I'm scared that one day he might fall in.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine likes to get into the shower with Me or My wife.  Since it has been so cold, we don't let him.  (Who has a half hour in the morning to blow dry a cat?).  So, we keep him out of the shower but he'll just climb into the sink next to the shower and wait for you to come out.
> 
> View attachment 169940
> 
> I really need to get around to fixing that bathroom door.....
Click to expand...

This is hilarious !!!


----------



## yiostheoy

theDoctorisIn said:


> If it's a little cold in the apartment, my cat has a tendency to tuck himself in under the covers on our bed.


My cat and I hot-bunk (share) the bed.

I get it at night, when he sleeps on top of the covers at my feet.

He gets it during the day, when he climbs under the quilt into the total darkness of the thick covering.


----------



## yiostheoy

Moonglow said:


> My dog beats me at checkers...


A cockroach could beat you Moonglow .

Does not require any gray matter.


----------



## Darkwind

yiostheoy said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have 2 cats, Stormcloud and Lightning.  Got Stormcloud when he showed up one day in the rain, starving and looking like he wasn't long for this world.  Then, a neighbor had a kitten she wanted a home for, so I got Lightning to teach Stormcloud how to have fun again.
> 
> Well..................Lightning is the one who has the quirk.  Because he's still a kitten, he likes to investigate anything he hasn't see before, or that smells new.
> 
> EVERYTIME that I go to the bathroom to urinate, Lightning follows me to the bathroom and then jumps onto the tub side and watches me take a whiz.  Sometimes he puts his head into the toilet bowl.  I'm scared that one day he might fall in.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine likes to get into the shower with Me or My wife.  Since it has been so cold, we don't let him.  (Who has a half hour in the morning to blow dry a cat?).  So, we keep him out of the shower but he'll just climb into the sink next to the shower and wait for you to come out.
> 
> View attachment 169940
> 
> I really need to get around to fixing that bathroom door.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is hilarious !!!
Click to expand...

LOL

Yeah, Maine Coons love water and he is quite the character at times.  He likes to play with the soap bubbles when its My turn to do the dishes.  He gets his nose right into them!  I don't have any pics of that, yet.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

yiostheoy said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a little cold in the apartment, my cat has a tendency to tuck himself in under the covers on our bed.
> 
> 
> 
> My cat and I hot-bunk (share) the bed.
> 
> I get it at night, when he sleeps on top of the covers at my feet.
> 
> He gets it during the day, when he climbs under the quilt into the total darkness of the thick covering.
Click to expand...




Yep.

He just developed this habit - we lived in California for 7 years, and just moved to the DC area. He's only started to do it since it's gotten cold.


----------



## Yarddog

ChrisL said:


> It's one of these.  In fact, it is exactly like this one.  He loves it so much.  He will run around me in circles with it in his mouth and stop and swing it around.  So funny.  That bunny makes me smile and laugh.  That is the good thing about pets.  They make you happy.




Honestly, I didn't know rabbits would have that sort of personality,....  outside of the cartoons that is! It's very eye opening


----------



## Yarddog

Darkwind said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have 2 cats, Stormcloud and Lightning.  Got Stormcloud when he showed up one day in the rain, starving and looking like he wasn't long for this world.  Then, a neighbor had a kitten she wanted a home for, so I got Lightning to teach Stormcloud how to have fun again.
> 
> Well..................Lightning is the one who has the quirk.  Because he's still a kitten, he likes to investigate anything he hasn't see before, or that smells new.
> 
> EVERYTIME that I go to the bathroom to urinate, Lightning follows me to the bathroom and then jumps onto the tub side and watches me take a whiz.  Sometimes he puts his head into the toilet bowl.  I'm scared that one day he might fall in.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine likes to get into the shower with Me or My wife.  Since it has been so cold, we don't let him.  (Who has a half hour in the morning to blow dry a cat?).  So, we keep him out of the shower but he'll just climb into the sink next to the shower and wait for you to come out.
> 
> View attachment 169940
> 
> I really need to get around to fixing that bathroom door.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its a BEAST,  is that a Mane Coon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is.  He's not even a year old yet.  I keep misremembering how old he is though.  I rescued him in early June and I was told he was six or seven weeks old then.  So I went with two months to high ball it.  So that makes him...uhh....8 months old?  Maybe 9.   They grow for 5 years I'm told.
Click to expand...



Well, I heard that they like water, so now it's confirmed.


----------



## Borillar

I had a dog once, a Pomeranian, that would climb up to the back of my couch and sleep on her back. Just like Snoopy on his doghouse.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> My dog will watch TV for hours




Quit getting your dog high.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Maine Coons are my favorite cats, as much as I'd ever pick a cat by breed. To the extent that I'm "morally opposed" to anything, it's "buying" cats, and pure-breeds are never as healthy as mutt street cats, but Maine Coons are cool as shit.


----------



## ChrisL

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of these.  In fact, it is exactly like this one.  He loves it so much.  He will run around me in circles with it in his mouth and stop and swing it around.  So funny.  That bunny makes me smile and laugh.  That is the good thing about pets.  They make you happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I didn't know rabbits would have that sort of personality,....  outside of the cartoons that is! It's very eye opening
Click to expand...


I should take a video of him one of these days.  Here is a video of a random rabbit playing with a toy, which is pretty similar to what my rabbit does.


----------



## ChrisL

I think animals are a lot smarter than we give them credit for though.  I saw a thing on TV the other day that was saying dogs can read our body language and they know how we are feeling by our body language, tone of voice, etc.  So when you are feeling sad and it seems as if your animal is trying to comfort you, that might be exactly what he is doing!


----------



## Yarddog

koshergrl said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dog bites his nails.
> 
> He also likes to stuff his head into (his) people's sleeves.
> 
> And if he wants to sit on the chair he just climbs up on top of me and situates himself along the side. He's about 75 lbs maybe more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got a big one... mines only about 58
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snoopers loves his chow. And everybody else's, too.
Click to expand...


I keep Atilla,  lean and mean ( not really mean) . No people food for him. only a little bit of the raw lambs heart or liver from the freezer.  He needs to keep his good form for the field, though this year he has sprained his right front ankle 3 times because he likes to go arial. Damn, I never even knew dogs had ankles until he did that... turns out now I have found that its a common problem with Pit type dogs... they need to do warm ups before their extreme sports. He never did it before but I expect it may be happening because hes getting a little older.


----------



## ChrisL

Oh, so cute!!!  ADORABLE!


----------



## rightwinger

Yarddog said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dog will watch TV for hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anything in particular?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She likes commercials for some reason. Other than that Lassie, Beverly Hills Chihuahua, Santa paws or anything with animals in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I often wonder if they can really differentiate objects on the screen. Mine doesn't pay much attention to the tv for some reason though.
Click to expand...

She barks at other dogs on the screen


----------



## rightwinger

rightwinger said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dog will watch TV for hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anything in particular?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She likes commercials for some reason. Other than that Lassie, Beverly Hills Chihuahua, Santa paws or anything with animals in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I often wonder if they can really differentiate objects on the screen. Mine doesn't pay much attention to the tv for some reason though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She barks at other dogs on the screen
Click to expand...




 

My dog watching TV


----------



## Yarddog

rightwinger said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dog will watch TV for hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anything in particular?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She likes commercials for some reason. Other than that Lassie, Beverly Hills Chihuahua, Santa paws or anything with animals in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I often wonder if they can really differentiate objects on the screen. Mine doesn't pay much attention to the tv for some reason though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She barks at other dogs on the screen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 169970
> 
> My dog watching TV
Click to expand...


Is that one of those Australian shepards?


----------



## rightwinger

Yarddog said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> anything in particular?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She likes commercials for some reason. Other than that Lassie, Beverly Hills Chihuahua, Santa paws or anything with animals in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I often wonder if they can really differentiate objects on the screen. Mine doesn't pay much attention to the tv for some reason though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She barks at other dogs on the screen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 169970
> 
> My dog watching TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that one of those Australian shepards?
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Yarddog

rightwinger said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> She likes commercials for some reason. Other than that Lassie, Beverly Hills Chihuahua, Santa paws or anything with animals in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often wonder if they can really differentiate objects on the screen. Mine doesn't pay much attention to the tv for some reason though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She barks at other dogs on the screen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 169970
> 
> My dog watching TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that one of those Australian shepards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...



Yeah, thought so. This business used to have one in their office and every time i was in there it would try to herd me right out the door. Smart dogs,  i could see why it barks at the TV


----------



## rightwinger

Yarddog said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I often wonder if they can really differentiate objects on the screen. Mine doesn't pay much attention to the tv for some reason though.
> 
> 
> 
> She barks at other dogs on the screen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 169970
> 
> My dog watching TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that one of those Australian shepards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, thought so. This business used to have one in their office and every time i was in there it would try to herd me right out the door. Smart dogs,  i could see why it barks at the TV
Click to expand...

She used to herd my kids to bed and herd me off to work


----------



## Yarddog

rightwinger said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> She barks at other dogs on the screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 169970
> 
> My dog watching TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that one of those Australian shepards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, thought so. This business used to have one in their office and every time i was in there it would try to herd me right out the door. Smart dogs,  i could see why it barks at the TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She used to herd my kids to bed and herd me off to work
Click to expand...



this is not a political thread but I think they could use one of those dogs in the Senate or House so when the speaker refuses to leave the podium, they just send the dog out, herd them right back up the isle.


----------



## koshergrl

Yarddog said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dog bites his nails.
> 
> He also likes to stuff his head into (his) people's sleeves.
> 
> And if he wants to sit on the chair he just climbs up on top of me and situates himself along the side. He's about 75 lbs maybe more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got a big one... mines only about 58
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snoopers loves his chow. And everybody else's, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep Atilla,  lean and mean ( not really mean) . No people food for him. only a little bit of the raw lambs heart or liver from the freezer.  He needs to keep his good form for the field, though this year he has sprained his right front ankle 3 times because he likes to go arial. Damn, I never even knew dogs had ankles until he did that... turns out now I have found that its a common problem with Pit type dogs... they need to do warm ups before their extreme sports. He never did it before but I expect it may be happening because hes getting a little older.
Click to expand...


SNoop didn't used to get people food, but we lost that battle some time ago.


----------



## koshergrl

Yarddog said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dog bites his nails.
> 
> He also likes to stuff his head into (his) people's sleeves.
> 
> And if he wants to sit on the chair he just climbs up on top of me and situates himself along the side. He's about 75 lbs maybe more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got a big one... mines only about 58
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snoopers loves his chow. And everybody else's, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep Atilla,  lean and mean ( not really mean) . No people food for him. only a little bit of the raw lambs heart or liver from the freezer.  He needs to keep his good form for the field, though this year he has sprained his right front ankle 3 times because he likes to go arial. Damn, I never even knew dogs had ankles until he did that... turns out now I have found that its a common problem with Pit type dogs... they need to do warm ups before their extreme sports. He never did it before but I expect it may be happening because hes getting a little older.
Click to expand...

What sport?

Snoop was actually much stiffer when he was younger. He had to have help getting up on the beds, and down from them and I had to lift him into the car. Not any more.  I haven't truly figured out why.


----------



## yiostheoy

Borillar said:


> I had a dog once, a Pomeranian, that would climb up to the back of my couch and sleep on her back. Just like Snoopy on his doghouse.


My cat sleeps like that on top of my gun safe.

I guess this is when he feels like he is on top of the world.


----------



## Yarddog

koshergrl said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dog bites his nails.
> 
> He also likes to stuff his head into (his) people's sleeves.
> 
> And if he wants to sit on the chair he just climbs up on top of me and situates himself along the side. He's about 75 lbs maybe more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got a big one... mines only about 58
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snoopers loves his chow. And everybody else's, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep Atilla,  lean and mean ( not really mean) . No people food for him. only a little bit of the raw lambs heart or liver from the freezer.  He needs to keep his good form for the field, though this year he has sprained his right front ankle 3 times because he likes to go arial. Damn, I never even knew dogs had ankles until he did that... turns out now I have found that its a common problem with Pit type dogs... they need to do warm ups before their extreme sports. He never did it before but I expect it may be happening because hes getting a little older.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What sport?
> 
> Snoop was actually much stiffer when he was younger. He had to have help getting up on the beds, and down from them and I had to lift him into the car. Not any more.  I haven't truly figured out why.
Click to expand...



Not really a sport... he just goes after the ball at 100% then if it bounces in the air he goes up with it. It was never a problem before, but i think he must be getting older, thats why hes spraining the ankle when he comes down.  
   maybe your dog had a food allergy. My neighbors almost put their little dog down because it lost the use of its back leggs and had to wear diapers.   They ended up taking him off commercial dog food and put him on table scraps.. hes been 100% back to normal for 3 years now


----------



## koshergrl

Yarddog said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dog bites his nails.
> 
> He also likes to stuff his head into (his) people's sleeves.
> 
> And if he wants to sit on the chair he just climbs up on top of me and situates himself along the side. He's about 75 lbs maybe more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got a big one... mines only about 58
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snoopers loves his chow. And everybody else's, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep Atilla,  lean and mean ( not really mean) . No people food for him. only a little bit of the raw lambs heart or liver from the freezer.  He needs to keep his good form for the field, though this year he has sprained his right front ankle 3 times because he likes to go arial. Damn, I never even knew dogs had ankles until he did that... turns out now I have found that its a common problem with Pit type dogs... they need to do warm ups before their extreme sports. He never did it before but I expect it may be happening because hes getting a little older.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What sport?
> 
> Snoop was actually much stiffer when he was younger. He had to have help getting up on the beds, and down from them and I had to lift him into the car. Not any more.  I haven't truly figured out why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really a sport... he just goes after the ball at 100% then if it bounces in the air he goes up with it. It was never a problem before, but i think he must be getting older, thats why hes spraining the ankle when he comes down.
> maybe your dog had a food allergy. My neighbors almost put their little dog down because it lost the use of its back leggs and had to wear diapers.   They ended up taking him off commercial dog food and put him on table scraps.. hes been 100% back to normal for 3 years now
Click to expand...

I honestly have no idea what it was...but he's good to go now. I think it was a combination of things, honestly. Among them his previous owner (my son) exercised him too rigorously. I think it actually may have given him arthritis when he was young. But nowadays, he isn't anywhere near as stiff and creaky as he used to be, so I'm happy.


----------



## Borillar

My little dog who sang to mattress commercials passed away tonight. He was 15 years old long hair chihuahua. One of a kind personality. Bye Mesha. RIP


----------



## Crixus

Yarddog said:


> I just noticed this today....  My dog either has a strange reverence or fear of guitars.
> He has an obsession with fetch and return of the ball, normally I do not allow the ball inside the house because if it rolls under a sofa or cabinet he will make short work of it in trying to get to the ball, he would chew through a 4x4 to get to his ball.  Not pretty.
> 
> today a mistake was made and the ball was allowed inside the house, though luckily it didn't roll under any furniture .... instead it rolled up against an acoustic guitar that was leaning up against the wall. It was brought to my attention when working outside, I heard the dog barking Non- stop and loud.... I go in the house and the ball is sitting right there for the taking, just touching the guitar but he wont get it with even his paw... ( mind you, this is the dog who knows how to open the sliding glass door)   but he's sitting back 3 feet away mesmerized and barking. I tested it out and sure enough,  when I move the guitar towards him he backs away...
> course, it could be  just his way of telling me I've been playing out of key..
> 
> Any one else have pets with strange behavior?




I had a dog when I was a kid that would take one piece of kibble out of her bowl and set it down right in front of her.she would do this after eating all of her food. God help you if you touched it. She also had this little food dance and bark she would do.


----------



## strollingbones

jrt/satan mix....barks just barks .....yesterday he was jumping up and down near the wood stove and hit his head on the mitten rack and then barked at it for a while....he jumps and jumps and jumps

now i have an old cat....clark....they get along but seemed surprised to be near one another


----------



## ChrisL

I've never owned a dog except for one day.  I would love to get a puppy. They are a lot of work though.  I'm not at home a lot, so that could be a problem.  I can't imagine having to leave a puppy alone in the house when I leave.  I could get a kennel, but that is kind of mean, I think.


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> My rabbit loves those puff ball keychains.  He will walk on his two hind legs if I dangle it in front of him to get it, and when I give it to him, he runs around with it in his mouth like a little puppy, all proud of himself.    It is SO cute.  I call him "puppy bunny" now.


 I had a cat that would catch rabbits and eviscerate them on the front porch.


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My rabbit loves those puff ball keychains.  He will walk on his two hind legs if I dangle it in front of him to get it, and when I give it to him, he runs around with it in his mouth like a little puppy, all proud of himself.    It is SO cute.  I call him "puppy bunny" now.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a cat that would catch rabbits and eviscerate them on the front porch.
Click to expand...


Some of you people have some serious fuckin issues.  This is supposed to be a thread about people's pets, and you have to make an asshole comment.  This is why I hate you people sometimes.  You are really shitty assholes.


----------



## Gracie

The cat that visits us every day and practically lives here (she belongs to the neighbors) likes to fish in my toilet.


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My rabbit loves those puff ball keychains.  He will walk on his two hind legs if I dangle it in front of him to get it, and when I give it to him, he runs around with it in his mouth like a little puppy, all proud of himself.    It is SO cute.  I call him "puppy bunny" now.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a cat that would catch rabbits and eviscerate them on the front porch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of you people have some serious fuckin issues.  This is supposed to be a thread about people's pets, and you have to make an asshole comment.  This is why I hate you people sometimes.  You are really shitty assholes.
Click to expand...

Cats kill bunnies, get over it.


----------



## Gracie

ChrisL said:


> It's one of these.  In fact, it is exactly like this one.  He loves it so much.  He will run around me in circles with it in his mouth and stop and swing it around.  So funny.  That bunny makes me smile and laugh.  That is the good thing about pets.  They make you happy.


Amen.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Wherever I am...there the Tiger is....has to fluff me every AM before the alarm goes off.....if he's wandered away will return if you call him.


----------



## Gracie

Every blue moon...someone starts a really cool thread. This is one of them. The other one is LewDogs mayo white people marshmellow thread.


----------



## Yarddog

Borillar said:


> My little dog who sang to mattress commercials passed away tonight. He was 15 years old long hair chihuahua. One of a kind personality. Bye Mesha. RIP




Sorry to hear that. RIP little guy. ...


----------



## Yarddog

Crixus said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed this today....  My dog either has a strange reverence or fear of guitars.
> He has an obsession with fetch and return of the ball, normally I do not allow the ball inside the house because if it rolls under a sofa or cabinet he will make short work of it in trying to get to the ball, he would chew through a 4x4 to get to his ball.  Not pretty.
> 
> today a mistake was made and the ball was allowed inside the house, though luckily it didn't roll under any furniture .... instead it rolled up against an acoustic guitar that was leaning up against the wall. It was brought to my attention when working outside, I heard the dog barking Non- stop and loud.... I go in the house and the ball is sitting right there for the taking, just touching the guitar but he wont get it with even his paw... ( mind you, this is the dog who knows how to open the sliding glass door)   but he's sitting back 3 feet away mesmerized and barking. I tested it out and sure enough,  when I move the guitar towards him he backs away...
> course, it could be  just his way of telling me I've been playing out of key..
> 
> Any one else have pets with strange behavior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dog when I was a kid that would take one piece of kibble out of her bowl and set it down right in front of her.she would do this after eating all of her food. God help you if you touched it. She also had this little food dance and bark she would do.
Click to expand...



that is crazy


----------



## strollingbones

and the other dog...semba...aussie ....takes everyones toys ....i mean everyone's toys and hoards them around his bed...this includes the cats toys...


----------



## Gracie

Borillar said:


> My little dog who sang to mattress commercials passed away tonight. He was 15 years old long hair chihuahua. One of a kind personality. Bye Mesha. RIP


I'm so sorry, Borillar.


----------



## ChrisL

Borillar said:


> My little dog who sang to mattress commercials passed away tonight. He was 15 years old long hair chihuahua. One of a kind personality. Bye Mesha. RIP



Sorry to hear that.  15 years is a very long life for a dog.  He must have been one feisty little guy!


----------



## martybegan

My dog growing up never adjusted to the loss of the carpet in the living room when he was around 10 or so (bugger lived to 21).

So he would gun for the door when someone came to it, and never realized he didn't have a carpet to slow down on until he was 5 feet away, at which point he backpedaled with futility until he slammed into the door. 

He did that until he couldn't run anymore, (around 18)


----------



## OldLady

rightwinger said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dog will watch TV for hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anything in particular?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She likes commercials for some reason. Other than that Lassie, Beverly Hills Chihuahua, Santa paws or anything with animals in it
Click to expand...

Mine will crouch her way to the set and her teeth will chatter when there's a nature show with birds.

She also wants her water from a Solo cup or the bathtub, not a water dish.  I got her as a rescue and she had developed a couple of survival skills like that.  I keep the Solo cup in a large mug so it won't tip over and it keeps her happy (and out of the tub).


----------



## ChrisL

I used to have a cat that would dip his paw in a glass of milk and lick the milk off his paw.  I had to be careful where I left my milk!


----------



## ChrisL

I taught one of my cats to fetch a tinfoil ball for treats.


----------



## ChrisL

Another cat I had would hiss all the time, even when he was happy, he would hiss.  He would hiss at me and then rub up against me.  He would hiss at anyone and everyone.  One of my neighbors was petrified of him because he would hiss at her every time he saw her.  Lol.  He was a good cat though, Badooba.


----------



## strollingbones

dont give kittens or cats milk...it is not good for them at all


----------



## ChrisL

strollingbones said:


> dont give kittens or cats milk...it is not good for them at all



Well, I didn't give it to him.  He would steal it if I left my glass of milk where he could get at it!


----------



## strollingbones

stolen milk is just as bad as given milk


----------



## OldLady

strollingbones said:


> stolen milk is just as bad as given milk


No milk, but mine will appear from nowhere if cheese is on the table.  She doesn't want Cheez Whiz, though.  Connoisseur.


----------



## Borillar

ChrisL said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> My little dog who sang to mattress commercials passed away tonight. He was 15 years old long hair chihuahua. One of a kind personality. Bye Mesha. RIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that.  15 years is a very long life for a dog.  He must have been one feisty little guy!
Click to expand...

He had slowed down a lot this past year. Seemed OK in the morning, but when I came home from work, he was just laying on his pillow with no energy at all. My wife said she thought there was something wrong with him. I picked him up and his head just flopped against me. He let out a little gasp and went limp. We took him to the vet right away, but he passed almost as soon as the vet saw him. He had an enlarged heart, and it finally gave out. It is always so hard to see an old friend pass on. His life really blessed our family. My wife would like to get another dog, but I'm not ready for it yet.


----------



## OldLady

Borillar said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> My little dog who sang to mattress commercials passed away tonight. He was 15 years old long hair chihuahua. One of a kind personality. Bye Mesha. RIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that.  15 years is a very long life for a dog.  He must have been one feisty little guy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had slowed down a lot this past year. Seemed OK in the morning, but when I came home from work, he was just laying on his pillow with no energy at all. My wife said she thought there was something wrong with him. I picked him up and his head just flopped against me. He let out a little gasp and went limp. We took him to the vet right away, but he passed almost as soon as the vet saw him. He had an enlarged heart, and it finally gave out. It is always so hard to see an old friend pass on. His life really blessed our family. My wife would like to get another dog, but I'm not ready for it yet.
Click to expand...

Sorry, Borillar.


----------



## Darkwind

Borillar said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> My little dog who sang to mattress commercials passed away tonight. He was 15 years old long hair chihuahua. One of a kind personality. Bye Mesha. RIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that.  15 years is a very long life for a dog.  He must have been one feisty little guy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had slowed down a lot this past year. Seemed OK in the morning, but when I came home from work, he was just laying on his pillow with no energy at all. My wife said she thought there was something wrong with him. I picked him up and his head just flopped against me. He let out a little gasp and went limp. We took him to the vet right away, but he passed almost as soon as the vet saw him. He had an enlarged heart, and it finally gave out. It is always so hard to see an old friend pass on. His life really blessed our family. My wife would like to get another dog, but I'm not ready for it yet.
Click to expand...

Man, I am sorry.  That's tough to handle.


----------



## Darkwind

Crixus said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed this today....  My dog either has a strange reverence or fear of guitars.
> He has an obsession with fetch and return of the ball, normally I do not allow the ball inside the house because if it rolls under a sofa or cabinet he will make short work of it in trying to get to the ball, he would chew through a 4x4 to get to his ball.  Not pretty.
> 
> today a mistake was made and the ball was allowed inside the house, though luckily it didn't roll under any furniture .... instead it rolled up against an acoustic guitar that was leaning up against the wall. It was brought to my attention when working outside, I heard the dog barking Non- stop and loud.... I go in the house and the ball is sitting right there for the taking, just touching the guitar but he wont get it with even his paw... ( mind you, this is the dog who knows how to open the sliding glass door)   but he's sitting back 3 feet away mesmerized and barking. I tested it out and sure enough,  when I move the guitar towards him he backs away...
> course, it could be  just his way of telling me I've been playing out of key..
> 
> Any one else have pets with strange behavior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dog when I was a kid that would take one piece of kibble out of her bowl and set it down right in front of her.she would do this after eating all of her food. God help you if you touched it. She also had this little food dance and bark she would do.
Click to expand...

My Patterdale terrier does something similar to that.  He'll take food from his dish and set up 'stashes' all around the living room.  Only in chunks of three though, so its kind of weird.  We are always finding three peices of food on the sofa, and often under a pillow.   He's even taken to puting his little 'trio stash' next to the cats who bask in front of the space heater.   lol


----------



## EvilCat Breath

I got my old dog a year ago.  He is now 14.  He has no teeth.  He has fistulas in his mouth open to his breathing passages.  He coughs all the time and will sneeze out his food.  He shows signs of terrific abuse.   His leg was broken at some point and he was a bag of bones when I snatched him off death row. I did it because my beloved little girl had just passed and this was in her memory.

It took him almost two months before his tail even had a wag.  He does not give any kisses but he loves to get them.  He pees on his feet and has a chronic stinky infection in his ears. He has a number of smells that I got used to.

His quirk is that he buries his face between my breasts and nuzzles for an hour or more.  

That's my main man.


----------



## ChrisL

Borillar said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> My little dog who sang to mattress commercials passed away tonight. He was 15 years old long hair chihuahua. One of a kind personality. Bye Mesha. RIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that.  15 years is a very long life for a dog.  He must have been one feisty little guy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had slowed down a lot this past year. Seemed OK in the morning, but when I came home from work, he was just laying on his pillow with no energy at all. My wife said she thought there was something wrong with him. I picked him up and his head just flopped against me. He let out a little gasp and went limp. We took him to the vet right away, but he passed almost as soon as the vet saw him. He had an enlarged heart, and it finally gave out. It is always so hard to see an old friend pass on. His life really blessed our family. My wife would like to get another dog, but I'm not ready for it yet.
Click to expand...


Aww.  I'm sorry.  Poor little thing.  It's good that you got to enjoy his cuteness for so many years.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Tiger sleeps in a file cabinet drawer..


----------



## Muhammed

Mac1958 said:


> When we get home, our dog absolutely has to have something in her mouth to greet us with.  We assume it's kind of a "welcome home" gift, so she frantically races around the room, looking for something.  Doggie snack, Chapstick, whatever. Cracks us up.


I'd much rather get a Chapstick gift than a bunch of bunny guts spread out all over the front porch. 

I'd open up the door to go get the morning paper, look down and see all those bunny guts and a bunny eye staring up at me, yuck! Not the first thing to want to see/smell after waking up with a hangover.

At first I thought is was somebody harassing me in the dead of night. I also imagined that some dangerous whacko may have been trying to induce a voodoo curse on our household or something.

Then I found out that Wizard, my little cat, was doing it.

Before I got Wizard I was used to an occasional bird or mouse gift on the front porch, but never a big ol rabbit.


----------



## impuretrash

My cat sunny gets a boner and kicks his legs like he's riding a bike when he plays with his favorite toy, a piece of cellophane on a string.


----------



## Dragonlady

OldLady said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> stolen milk is just as bad as given milk
> 
> 
> 
> No milk, but mine will appear from nowhere if cheese is on the table.  She doesn't want Cheez Whiz, though.  Connoisseur.
Click to expand...


That’s because Cheez Whiz isn’t cheese. It’s not really food either.  edible chemicals aren’t food. 

My cat loves fresh baked muffins. I’ve ready articles that say cats won’t eat anything that isn’t protein. Really?  My daughter has also a cat who loves fresh baking.

I brought home a bag of fresh muffins from the bakery and he was leaping at the bag like it was salmon cat treats.

His favourite muffins are lemon poppyseed. He also loves cranberry orange muffins from the local bakery. It’s bizarre.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Dragonlady said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> stolen milk is just as bad as given milk
> 
> 
> 
> No milk, but mine will appear from nowhere if cheese is on the table.  She doesn't want Cheez Whiz, though.  Connoisseur.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s because Cheez Whiz isn’t cheese. It’s not really food either.  edible chemicals aren’t food.
> 
> My cat loves fresh baked muffins. I’ve ready articles that say cats won’t eat anything that isn’t protein. Really?  My daughter has also a cat who loves fresh baking.
> 
> I brought home a bag of fresh muffins from the bakery and he was leaping at the bag like it was salmon cat treats.
> 
> His favourite muffins are lemon poppyseed. He also loves cranberry orange muffins from the local bakery. It’s bizarre.
Click to expand...


Hey, you aren't the only one with cats that like strange stuff. 

BOTH my cats like beans and rice.


----------



## harmonica

whenever my daughter leaves her room, our dog runs into her room and grabs her pillow


----------



## ChrisL

I bought my bunny a new toy (a dog toy), and he just loves it.  He runs around with it in his mouth and shakes it around.  It is so cute.  Who knew that bunnies liked to run and around play like a puppy?


----------



## ABikerSailor

ChrisL said:


> I bought my bunny a new toy (a dog toy), and he just loves it.  He runs around with it in his mouth and shakes it around.  It is so cute.  Who knew that bunnies liked to run and around play like a puppy?



Some cats do as well.  My littlest cat Lightning likes to chase his tail like a puppy, as well as play fetch and drag washcloths all around the house.  One time, he took my glasses off of my nightstand and hid them in his little toy storage place.  Took me an hour to find them.

And, if I'm bored, and Lightning is within arms reach, I grab his tail and wiggle it near his nose, and he thinks it's a cat toy.


----------



## IsaacNewton

I had a cat that liked to wrap itself around your neck like a chinchilla fur shawl. Like you were wearing a scarf.


----------



## Dragonlady

Our neighbour’s cat - the black cat in my avatar picture, is my cat’s BFF. They’re about the same age. The black cat is a couple of months younger, I think, but they’ve been hanging out together since they were neutered and started going outside. 

The black cat comes to my back door, and meows for Smudge to come out and play. She will often jump onto the kitchen window ledge and meow at the window if I don’t hear her at the door. 

The crazy Siamese cat from across the street plays with squirrels. Sometimes he chases the squirrels. Then they switch and the squirrels chase him.


----------



## skye

My cat always runs and hides inside my closet, when he hears the garbage truck coming...which happens once a week here.

I can't understand why he does that?


----------



## ABikerSailor

skye said:


> My cat always runs and hides inside my closet, when he hears the garbage truck coming...which happens once a week here.
> 
> I can't understand why he does that?



Most cats don't like loud noises.  I know that if there are Harleys going down my street and the cats are outside, if they hear the Harleys, the first thing that they want is to get back in the house. 

4th of July is hell on them as well.


----------

